# Spousal permanent residence



## Forever young (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi all, I've had a bad rum with home affairs and so even though I have critical skills I've been on a relative spousal visa. I have since applied for a permanent residence permit based on that of my partner. It's almost 2 years now and I'm still waiting. I applied on February 2015. My question is should I apply for a CSV and then use that to apply for PR or am I better of waiting for this Spousal one. I desperately need to start working now.

Anyone with spousal PR that was finalised? 


Thanks


----------



## Irish dog (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi,

My wife and I are both from the UK.

My wife had a critical skills work permit. We both applied for PR 14 months ago.

My wife applied for PR on her critical skill and me as a spouse on her application. We were married for 1 year when we applied.

My wife got her PR after 7 months. I got my PR after 13 months.

I did chase my application weekly with home affairs after 12 months (emails and calls) and think it did some good

We applied through VFS.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Forever young (Oct 17, 2016)

Thank you it does offer some hope I suppose. Did you get any responses from the e mails you sent. And if you don't mind sharing the number you called?


----------



## sandy17 (Oct 17, 2016)

I and my wife applied for PR in June'15. I received my PR on Feb'16. However, we are still waiting for my wife's PR (under spouse section). The only option is to call 0800 60 1190 every 2 weeks and chase on case number.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, You are able to submit a letter of demand which they are legally required to repond within 30 days of receiving it. please feel free to inbox me.


----------



## Mikey B (Apr 4, 2014)

Irish dog said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I are both from the UK.
> 
> ...


Which home affairs phone number did you use to chase up your PRP, Thanks Mike


----------



## BRITS_PRP_SA (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi Legal man, is this letter of demand still an option? as I see this post was some years ago, are they costly? I have spoken to a few lawyers and this hasn't been mentioned, I have two "escalated" case reference numbers after contacting the DHA, but I still feel no more confident about where the two PR applications are..submission on them both was 11/12 months ago.


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

BRITS_PRP_SA said:


> Hi Legal man, is this letter of demand still an option? as I see this post was some years ago, are they costly? I have spoken to a few lawyers and this hasn't been mentioned, I have two "escalated" case reference numbers after contacting the DHA, but I still feel no more confident about where the two PR applications are..submission on them both was 11/12 months ago.


Hi mate, did you apply via the spousal route? This is a very old post... Not sure if 'Legalman' even posts here anymore... Forgive me if I am wrong. Did you manage to figure out if you can use a 'letter of demand'?

I submitted my PR 7 months ago.... Still awaiting an outcome.


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

ray_mbchb said:


> Hi mate, did you apply via the spousal route? This is a very old post... Not sure if 'Legalman' even posts here anymore... Forgive me if I am wrong. Did you manage to figure out if you can use a 'letter of demand'?
> 
> I submitted my PR 7 months ago.... Still awaiting an outcome.


From reading all the recent posts - Spousal PR is normally taking 1.5+ years on average and can take 2 years easily.

I don't think there's anything you can do to actually speed it up, aside from following on it.


----------



## BRITS_PRP_SA (Dec 10, 2019)

ray_mbchb said:


> Hi mate, did you apply via the spousal route? This is a very old post... Not sure if 'Legalman' even posts here anymore... Forgive me if I am wrong. Did you manage to figure out if you can use a 'letter of demand'?
> 
> I submitted my PR 7 months ago.... Still awaiting an outcome.


Hi Ray, sadly no nothing on the letter of demand, although I believe some people have employed court orders through immigration lawyers, unsure how successful they are but presumably quote costly also.

From what I can piece together, the order or priority (if you can call it that) is roughly along these lines, C skills PR appears to being done in around 6/8 months or sooner if they are really fortunate, I know someone who got hers in 6, and the rest are all as chimichuri says 12/18 months+ 

I think the only thing people can do is once it gets past 8 to 12 months is to follow up regularly even if it feels like its doing nothing but destroy their own spirits!

1. Critical skills and quota work permit qualifications
2. Intend to establish a business in South Africa
3. Financially independent
4. Retired persons or Refugees in terms of Section 27(c) of the Refugees Act
5. Relatives (biologically or judicially adopted) of a South African Citizen/Permanent Residence Permit holder


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

BRITS_PRP_SA said:


> Hi Ray, sadly no nothing on the letter of demand, although I believe some people have employed court orders through immigration lawyers, unsure how successful they are but presumably quote costly also.
> 
> From what I can piece together, the order or priority (if you can call it that) is roughly along these lines, C skills PR appears to being done in around 6/8 months or sooner if they are really fortunate, I know someone who got hers in 6, and the rest are all as chimichuri says 12/18 months+
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, Looks I'm the lowest priority .... LOL 
I'll just make monthly follow up's.... For now I'll just have to apply for a change of status when I secure a job... The only issue with that is obtaining ALL the paperwork again despite having another 1 1/2 years on my temporary permit.... Doh.


----------

